# Campfire/contained fires on Center Island?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Trying to find info on this but not finding much. 

I'm not planning a bonfire but a small cooking (by small I mean like 1ft diameter or less) fire be it :

-wood in a self contained container 
-Rocket stove
-Wood gasifier stove
-Dakota firepit (buried firepit)
-Small campfire with rocks around

Just wondering if others have done it or can help me find some info on this. 

Yes I could lug the small charcoal grill and use wood to burn it to coals or a propane stove or a backpacker stove but looking to shed weight. I will have water or a pile of dirt close by for controlling/extinguishing the fire.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Nothing is illegal until they catch you.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I used to BBQ at the airport side of the island when I was young. In fact lots of people do this. They even have makeshift grill setup there. So all you need to do is bring a metal screen or a brush and charcoal and start grilling.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

solarz said:


> Nothing is illegal until they catch you.


True...true.

Well I'm thinking of a dakota firepit as I've never made one before. When I was in scouts we always used campfires witht he rock borders. Tho I figure if I go with a dakota firepit I can kill two birds with 1 trowel. I can harvest some worms hopefully for fishing and also make the firepit as well for a more efficent fire as I heard that method holds more heat.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I used to BBQ at the airport side of the island when I was young. In fact lots of people do this. They even have makeshift grill setup there. So all you need to do is bring a metal screen or a brush and charcoal and start grilling.


Well I might try this method without a grill but using a dakota firepit.


----------

